# American or Itallian?



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Any real resale value in between the American made or Itallian made? 

Buying either a Inox American made or a Black Itallian made. What is the better gun?


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

No discernible difference. You could get an Italian for sentimental value, but there's no gap in the quality between Italian and American.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Update......I got a used 92 Inox with about 50 rounds through it for $400. Looks brand new. No scrapes or such. Came with everything. including paper box and all papers and lock. I've not fired it yet.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

150+ rounds absolutely trouble free! Perfection. I'm VERY pleased with my purchase and now a huge Beretta fan, except now I also want a 96!

http://img242.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img242/9268/1180792186sgm.smil


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*nice*

thanks for the slide show! nice lookin beretta!:smt1099


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Thats a really nice looking gun, much better than the blued/black ones I'm used to seeing. Nice presentation too.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> Any real resale value in between the American made or Itallian made?
> 
> Buying either a Inox American made or a Black Itallian made. What is the better gun?


italian all the way! 
if u had a choice.........

the sales guy whom i bought my 92fs italian beretta even says so..!


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

I've found the Italian models maintain a higher resale. I think it's due to an implied higher level of quality control.

Just my $.02

YMMV

BTW, you got a smoking deal on that INOX 92. I have one as well (Italian, of course  )
Schwazche


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a stainless Italian 92 which I was told was of more value for that fact, but I really don't know.


----------

